# Introducing... Our new mini donkey! Murray the Mini Man!



## Tabbi Kat




----------



## xXEventerXx

lol pretty cute


----------



## Tabbi Kat

We rescued him a week ago. He is so affectionate and playful!


----------



## xXEventerXx

I bet if he likes him bum scratched he'd like a plastic rake scratchin it lol a foal i took care of lost him mom the day he was born so i took care of him and he would run to the stall door and put his bum there for me to scratch with the rake


----------



## reining girl

awww he is super cute.


----------



## musicalmarie1

awww. i love mini donkeys! my mom has one, and we've got a mini mule from him with one of our mini horses. another one is on the way! they're too cute!!


----------



## RedTree

it said an error occured??


----------



## Haylee

Aww I want one!


----------



## lildonkey8

i have 4 mini donkeys- ah! cuter that bugs!
here is Joe and my dad:
YouTube - MrHogwollup's Channel


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots

Oh I'd love to have one. 
They are sooo sweet, and you gott'a love those big soft ears! :hug:


----------



## Reiner8

he is soo cute


----------

